
Programmers don’t need a union. We need a profession - signa11
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/11/18/programmers-dont-need-a-union-we-need-a-profession/
======
rjddude1
When you're a professional, there are certain rigid processes you have to
follow. A lot of it involves significant governance, and every professional
has obligations of due diligence.

A lot of programmers became programmers or enjoy being programmers precisely
because of the lack of the aforementioned things in their profession. Besides
a lot of programmers are self taught or learn most of their skills by
themselves.

A professional (doctor or engineer) would have to go through rigorous
schooling and a grueling examination process to get their license. They can't
become self taught doctors or engineers. Hell, most programmers would drop out
of school if they got a good job at a growing start up when presented with a
decent equity.

As a programmer I completely disagree with this post.

------
rdunham3
Until society wakes up and starts valuing ethics/morals over dollars this will
remain nothing more than a dream. One of the core principles of the
professional/craftsman was that things were to be done _right_ even if it cost
more and took longer. Sadly our grandparents seem to have been the last
generation which widely held to that.

------
thaumasiotes
> A person who completes medical school is a _doctor_ and, unless the license
> is revoked because of a serious ethical lapse, has valuable expertise. No
> manager or employer can take that credibility away for political reasons.

Anything at all can happen for political reasons. This very thing is happening
to my mother (a _doctor_ ) right now.

